# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  الــقــدو ..

## شذى الزهراء

القدو :
هي الأداة التي كانت تستخدم للتدخين وكان القدو مستخدما من قبل الرجال والنساء لكنه الأن مقتصرا على النساء الكبيرات في السن وبعض الصغيرات , والقدو يعتبر من التراث المتوارث الموجود في منطقة القطيف ومن اشهر أنواعه البحريني ثم العراقي ثم الصفواني .
وهذا هو تركيب القدو : 
أولا :
الدبة :
وهي القاعدة بالنسبة للقدو وهو مصنوع من الطين وهي قابلة للكسر يوضع بها الماء لإكمال عملية تدخين القدو ويبلغ سعره في القطيف حاليا حوالي 30 ريال .
ثانيا : 
البكار : 
وهي العصا التي توصل بين الدبة وبقية القدو , وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش طوله حوالي 65 سم ويصنع يدويا في القطيف والبحرين والعراق ويبلغ سعره حوالي 25 ريالا .
ثالثا :
الرأس :
وهو مصنوع من الطين والحديد , وظيفته حمل التتن والجمر ويوضع فوق البكار طوله حوالي 14 سم ويصنع أيضا يدويا في القطيف والبحرين , يبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال .
الرابع :
البادكير : وهي مصنوعة من الألمنيوم , وظيفته المحافظة على حرارة الرأس وعدم فقدانه للحرارة يبلغ طوله حوالي 12 سم ويصنع في البحرين و البصرة في العراق , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال .
الخامس :
الوقل :
وهي مصنوعة من الحجر أو الفحم , توضع داخل الرأس لكي يمنع نزول الفحم والتتن من الرأس إلى البكار ويفضل أن تكون من الحجر أو الطين وتكون بحجم حبة الفستق الكبيرة .
سادسا :
القلم :
وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش أو الشريط اللا صق , وظيفته يوصل بين الدبة والمستخدم للقدو ويبلغ طوله حوالي متر تقريبا ويفضل الصناعة البحرينية للقلم لجودته والعراقي لمتانة صنعه وشهرته , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 5 ريال .
سابعا :
التتن :
وهو النبات المستخدم في القدو يعطي القدو طعمه ورائحته ويزرع في عمان والبحرين والهند والبصرة ويوجد أنواع منها الحار والبارد والهندي ويبلغ سعره حوالي 60 ريال للكيلو الواحد .
القدو .. و ما أدراك مالقدو!!!
معشوق النساء و سلوة السهر و فاكهة المجالس وجالب الأنس للنساء
ما رأيكم أن نخلد ذكرى هذه التحفة الجميلة و السلوة المحبوبة بذكر كل ما يتعلق بها؟ مكوناتها .. ذكرياتها .. طريقة تحضيرها .. طريقةشربها.. أماكن تواجدها و أحلى سوالف تحلو للنساء في محضرها.. و ماء القدو و ماأدراك ما ماء القدو...
نبدأبقلم القدوو ماأدراك ما قلم القدو فقد ربانا و ألفناه في كل مشاغبةٍ أو مشاكسةٍ مع أخواننا و لكمو لنا ذكريات طريفة معه فتفضلوا إشربوا نفحةً من نفحات هذا التتن البحريني الحارحتى تستطيعوا التركيز و تسطروا ملاحمكم و ذكرياتكم مع القدو..

بس هذا لزوم الضيافة و الواجب خصوصاً في المناسبات و سمعنا عن ناس يعتبروها (إهانة) و (عدم القيام بواجب الضيافة) إذا لم يقدم لهن القدو (حرسه الله و حماه) .. و هل يحلو الحش في خلق الله و السهر إلا على نفحات التتن (الله يجيرك) و هي تتغلغل في أجواء و ملابس الحاضرات؟!

-1 البكار
2- الراس
3 القدو كامل 
4- المنقاش
5-بادقيل
6- القدو (الجزء الأساسي )
7- القَـلم
8- الطوق
9- المنقلة ( الجزء الذي يوضح فيه الجمر تمهيدا لوضعه في الرأس )
10 - الصحن الذي يوضع عليهالقدو



اذكر لكم قصة تاجر التتن المسكين الي كان يبيع على الحريم تتن
كالعادة هذا الرجل يجي يصرخ بصوته الرفيعحتى يخرج له كل الحريم الي يشربو التتن
وهذا العجوز صار يبيع وهو فرحان ومستانسعلى بيع التتن
وبين ماهو يبيع التتن الا حرمة عجوز واقفة عنده وتقوله
حجيعندك تتن حار؟
قال ايه موجود
قالت بس أبغى حار عدل مو اي كلام
طلعالرجال التتن الي عنده وراحت الحرمة تجرب التتن رجعت وقالت
هذا التتن الي عندكموحار ! 
رجع العجوز وطلع تتن حار احر من الي قبله , وراحت تجرب مرة ثانية
رجعت الحرمة وهي زهقانة في تاجر التتن وقالت له
حجي وين الي تقول حار هذا بارد ولا في شي من الحرارة
هذا المسكين قال وبعدين مع هالحرمة ويش اعطيها كلالتتن الي عندي تقول عنه بارد
قالت الحرمة ويش الحين عندك تتن زين لو اروح عنك
قال الحجي أسبوع الجاي أنا باجي عندكم وراح أجيب لكِ تتن حار 100% 
قالت الحرمة نصبرإلى اسبوع الجاي ونشوف كلامك
الرجال راح الامارات وراح إلى تاجركبير في التتن وقاله
أسمع ابغى منك تتن حار ماحد يقدر يشربه
التاجر قال بس ياحجي أنا عندي تتن حار بس هذا ماحد يقدر يشربه
الرجال قال ماعليك جيبه أناابغاه عندي حرمة طلعت روحي كل ما جبت تتن لها قالت بارد
التاجر قال اسمع هذا التتن حار واجد موتقول بعدين مايصلح
اخذ الرجال التتن وراح البلد الي فيها الحرمة وجات الحرمة العجوز تطلب التتن
وقالت وين التتن الي تقول عنه جبت لولا
قال موجود هذا هو روحي جربيه وتعالي ....بس اذا صار فيش شي أنا مالي شغل
وصلت الحرمة الحرمة وهي تقول حجي
هذا التتن الزين عطني الموجود عندك كله
الرجال هذا صار يخاف يبيع على الحرمة
يقول أنا من وين أجيب لها تتن حار وكلالتتن الموجود في العالم عندها بارد؟؟؟
فالطبقة الارستقراطية كانت تدخن الشيشة، كما تسمى فيالعراق، او الارجيلة كما تسمى بالشام، وهي عبارة عن اناء زجاجي او نحاسي، يملابالماء، ويكون بمثابة القاعدة ثم يعلوه ساق مجوف من خشب الساج المنمق، ويسمى (بكارا). ويتوج براس من الفضة او النحاس، ويمتد من اسفله انبوب طويل من الجلدالمزركش، ويسمى (نيبيج) ينتهي بمشرب من العاج او النحاس، ويستعمل معها عادة التبغالعماني بعد تخميره بالماء، ويبالغ الذوق الارستقراطي في العناية بها، فيخصص احياناخدما لتحضيرها، وحينما تكون قاعدتها من البلور، ويوضع في قلبها بضعة ازهار تصبحمتعة للسمع والبصر، فقرقرة الماء ترسل صوتا منغما، حيث تظل تلك الازهار في صعودونزول، كانها عرائس الماء ترقص على تلك اللحون الشجية.
اما الطبقة الوسطى فتدخن (القدو)، وهو اشبه مايكون بالشيشة، الا ان قاعدته تصنع من الفخار، ويعلوها ساق من القصب المزركش، ويستخدم معه عوض النيبيج انبوبا من القصب، وراس يصنع من الفخار، ولبساطته كان شائع الاستعمال، ويدخنه الرجال والنساء على حد سواء، ويستعمل معه ايضا التبغ العماني بعد تخميره بالماء على غرار الشيشة.

وتاتي في الاخير (النارجيلة) التي تدخنها الطبقة الشعبية من العمال والفلاحين، والمتخذة قاعدتها من جوزة الهند، حيث يثبت فيها انبوب من الخشب او القصب يعلوه راس صغير من الفخار وانبوب اخر للتدخين، وتملا الجوزة بالماء ويوضع في راسها قليل من التبغ العماني الجاف ثم جمرة خفيفة، وتدار على الحاضرين، فيجذب كل فرد منهم مرة او مرتين دفعة واحدة، ولذلك يكفي القليل منه مجموعة من المدخنين.. الشيئ الذي يتلائم مع وضعهم الاقتصادي.





إذا عُرف السبب بطل العجب في فوائد ماء القدو (حرسه الله)

(أهم إستخدامات ماء القدو في الزمن الماضي) 

و حتى نستفيد بعض المعلومات و بإختصار فقد استخدمها أمهاتنا لتسكين الألم سواء داخل البطن أم الجلد أم الأذن و لكن السؤال هنا .. ما هو السر في ذلك؟!

هل فكر أحدنا في السر الذي يجعل الطفل يتخلص من آلام البطن و ينام بهدوء تام لساعات طويلة فقط لأن أمه أعطته جرعةً من (ماء القدو) بتوصيات من جدته أو إحدى جيرانه من أهل الإختصاص في (القدو)؟!!!
السر بكل إختصار أن (ماء القدو) يحتفظ بكميات كبيرة من مادة (النيكوتين) المخدرة ...

ويقول الباحثون إن للنيكوتين تأثيرا قويا على أدمغة الأطفال. 

وتقول اماندا ساندفورد، مديرة الأبحاث المتعلقة بالتدخين والصحة، في مقابلة مع بي بي سي: "النكوتين مخدر قوي يسبب الإدمان، ولا ينظر إليه على انه من المواد المخدرة المحظورة." 

وقالت: "إن الأطفال يستخفون بخطورة النيكوتين لأنه غير محظور ولانه لا يعتبر بخطورة المواد المخدرة الأخرى." 


و هذي بعض فوائد و بركات و نفحات (ماءالقدو)....

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

هههههههههههه

القدوا وما ادراك ما القدو

لصراحه
اني وحده جربته على حيات جدتي الله يرحمها وبغت تطلع روحي واني اكح

نفسي اعرف كيف يتحملوه 

وماي القدو له فوائد كثيرة على ما اعتقد حتى الى جمال البشره إذا مو غلطانه


يسلموو خيتووو

دمتــ بود

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*القدو حبيب الجدات*
*ويحلي الهدرات* 
*شحلات السوالف عند القدو*
*جربته بس كان مطفي <<<يعني بس الماي يبربر هع*
*تسلمين عيوني ع الطرح*
*عطاك ربي العافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ههههههههههههههههه
والله خطيرين جربتوه ...
اني بعد جربته بيني وبينكم في القراءة الحسينية في البيت من كم سنة يعني ..

شي حلووو يعجب الكبار ..حتى امي الله يرحمها وين ماتروح معاها ..

سحر القوافي ..الضحكة البريئة ...

نورتوا صفحة القدو ....وعملتوا الفحم ...

----------


## سيناريو

لا ماجربته وماأفكر أجربه لو شيصير 
المكان اللي في قدو ماأطبه حتى لوطبيت فيه بالإكراه 
خخخخخخخخ قصة تاجر التتن زهق من المره  دوخته لين قال بس ههههههه
يسلمو شذى الزهراء 
الله يعطيك العافيه وعساج عالقوه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلمي سيناريو على المرور الطيب ..
اني جربتها من باب التجربة مااشربه بعدني صغيرة مايصلح الينا ..

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مابي اجربه يع كرهته من ريحته 
اااف مادري ليش العجايز يحبووه >>> كل مااقول لخالي مو زين يقول الي زين
طلعت غلاطنة اهئ اهئ
يسلمووو شذى الزهراء على القدووو قصدي على الموضوع
تحيااااااتي

----------


## أسرار الليل

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصدقوا اني جربته وبالصراحة حلوو ههههههههههههههههههه ورحته اموووت فيهاا اكيد بتقولوا ما عندها ذووق بس الصراحهـ خنينه وإذا خالتي او جدتي جو يشربوه اقعد جنبهم خخخخخخخخ
يسلموو حبابه على الموضوع ( القدو) وللهـ حليووو 
تحياااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الامل البعيد مشكورة على المرور الطيب ...لاتجربيه موزين .. 
اسرار الليل ..حلووولاتستحي وتغمضي عيونج ناس وااجد يحبوا ريحته ...مشكورة عالمرور الحلوو..

----------


## لحن الخلود

احم احم 
بنات مو كانكم تغلطوا شوي على اخوي (القدو) امي نسبته الينا اخونا الصغير وراسه براس رجال عندها 
 مع اني ما احبه بس لجنوني في تجربة كل شيء خلاني اجربته والله لا يعود ديك المرة حصلت ظربة قلم من حق ضربة  وجعتني لمده اسبوع من الوالده الله يسلمها 
مو لانها خافت علي من الحشرة لاااااااااا خافت على القدو لاني ماسكته غلط
ههههههههه  والحين اني الي اشتري الى الوالده التتن والنعم في صح 
مشكورة شذى الزهراء على الموضوع الحلو والله هذا مو بس تراث هذا تراث وحاضر ومستقبل شكله

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور اختي لحن وسلمي على اخوج القدو مو تنسي ..عدل امج ماتبغى احد يغلط عليها 

موبس امج كل الامهات اللي تشربه ...

حلووووووووة انها ضربتج خايفة عليه مو عليج ...

----------


## واحد فاضي

الله الله على القدو 

من كم سنه كنت انا أجيب الى الوالده العزيزه 
القداوه >>>جمع قدو ههههههه
من البحرين 

وهذي قصه منقوله على لسان العلامه الشيخ عبدالله الدار -حفظه الله - شخصياً  في الحج السنه اللي فاتت

يقول من زمان  كان فيه شايب فقير ومبتلش بشرب النارجيله وذاك اليوم ما عنده ولا بيزه فراح الى بياعين التتن في السوق وجلس عند أول واحد وقال اله حجي عندك تتن حار قام جاب اله علشان يجرب فيرد عليه ويقول اله هذا التتن مو حار وتقريباً راح الى ثلاثه من البياعين وكل مره يقول هذا التتن مو حار المشكله انه الى الحين ما عمّر راسه بالتتن وفي النهايه راح الى واحد من البياعين قام جاب اله تتن حاااااااار مرررره  وهالرجال ما أكل ولا حاجه يعني بطنه يصفر من الجوع  ويوم شرب من التتن صار بطنه يلعب يلعب وما سمع ذاك التاجر الا >>>>>
>>>>> طييييييييييييييييييييط طييييييييييط 

وما قدروا يتحملوا البياعين روحهم من الضحك 

وقمت كتبت هالبيتين بسرعه  على هالقصة وأول مره أحد يقراها وان شاء الله تعجبكم 

يا تتن يا مدور الراس والعين 
يوم جاني أبو فلان يبغاك
*******
مو ماكل وشاق الوجه نصين 
يبغى يجرب قلت حياك
*******
يبغى تتن حار هالحين 
ما عنده ولا بيزه لشرواك 
*******
حطيت التتن على الراس بالدين
وشرب شربه ولا عاك يبغاك
***********
ودار الهوى من البطن ثنتين ثنتين 
وما درينا الا الطييط سمعاك 
********


تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكور  اخوي ابو زين على طيب المرور وبعد شاعر طلعت ....

تسلم وماقصرت عالتواجد...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله القدو سوالفه واجد وخصوصا ان الوالدة تشرب 

وطول اليوم هو ويانا 

وعندنا للماتم يمكن 20 قدو بدون مبالغة

وفي محرم اني الاابكرهم بس مستحيل اجربهم

والقلم اه من القلم الي نلعب به جدنا وين رايح

واذا طاحوا علينا الحريم يهزؤنا لأنه غالي عندهم

وعلى طاري قلم القدو بنت اختي اتسويهم حركات 

بالحرق وباللزاق وحتى البكار اتسويه بالخرز واشكال والوان 

هادي دعاية .... بس الحين هونت عشان الوظيفة

والله حليوة سالفة القدو مشكورة شذوي عليها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة عفاف على تواجدج الحلوو.. ومثابين ان شاء الله ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

االقدو وماادراك ماالقدو
امي كانت تشربه بس الحين قطعته وافتكينا منه
بس مرت عمي اوة هاتو لها الحار يوم قريت قصه العجوز
على طول جات ببالي لانها هي بعد مو اي حار يعجبها
في القديح على مااظن كثير يشربوة وحتى البنات اللي من عمرنا عادي
لاني وحده اعرفها تقول عادي الامهات والبنات نفس الشي يشربون ومايخالفوا
يسلموا على  هالقدو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي دموعه منورة زي القدو اللي عند الامهات ...*

*لاعدمناج ..*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

*تسلم يمناكِ يا شذى الزهراء على الطرح الرائع* 
*وربِ يعطيكِ العافية* 
*راح أراويكم قدو الوالدة كل*  
** 

*و هذه انا ماسك القلم*  
** 

*و القلم على كيس المنتزة* 
** 

*و هذه انا ماسك ورق التتن* 
** 

*و هذه المروحة الوادة تستخدمهاا بس هذه يدي* 
** 

*لاحد يجرب يشرب انا جربت وجتني كحه وحقلي صار فيه حرحشة*
*ابين مجرب الحار .. .* 
*بس ما ادري اذا كانت الصور واضحه أم لا لاني بتيلفون مصور* 

*و بنتظار كل ما هو جديد ومفيد . . .* 
*و نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخوي عاشق الحرية ..*

*على المداخله الحلووو ,,وتسلم لك الوالدة إن شاء الله...*

*والصور واضحة لاتخاف ..*

----------


## حكاية حب

حركات القدوو 
بس يالله ريحة قرف مره 
أحنا لم نروح بيت جدي 
وأخوي الصغير يقرب جنب قدو جدتي 
تقول إلى أمي إذا ولدك كسره تدفعي فلوسه ومعاه ضماان
هههه
يسلموو عالطرح الممتع
حكاية

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

تسلمي اختي دمعة بس ترى مو كل أهل القديح وانا اللي مستغربة منه ايش اللي عاجبهم فيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> حركات القدوو 
> 
> بس يالله ريحة قرف مره 
> أحنا لم نروح بيت جدي 
> وأخوي الصغير يقرب جنب قدو جدتي 
> تقول إلى أمي إذا ولدك كسره تدفعي فلوسه ومعاه ضماان
> هههه
> يسلموو عالطرح الممتع
> 
> حكاية



*هذا القدو بعد شنو ..*

*مشكورة اختي حكاية حب على المرور الكريم..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> تسلمي اختي دمعة بس ترى مو كل أهل القديح وانا اللي مستغربة منه ايش اللي عاجبهم فيه



 
 *مشكورة اختي عالمرور اللطيف ..*

----------


## ام الحلوين

معشوق النساء و سلوة السهر و فاكهة المجالس وجالب الأنس للنساء


 
*ويش هالكلام كله خيتو مدح في القدو* 

*اسمحي لي خيتو اغير اشوي في هالمقوله*


*مدمر النساء ومخرب الاجيال وابو ريحه خايسه واعوذ بالله منه ويبعدنا الله عنه* 

*ترى اني خيتو من النساء الي ما اطيقه والمكان الي هو فيه ابغى من الله اطلع منه باسرع وقت ممكن* 


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو وتسلم الايادي يارب* 


*اعذروني يلي القدو معشوقكم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> معشوق النساء و سلوة السهر و فاكهة المجالس وجالب الأنس للنساء
> 
> 
> 
> *ويش هالكلام كله خيتو مدح في القدو*  
> *اسمحي لي خيتو اغير اشوي في هالمقوله* 
> 
> *مدمر النساء ومخرب الاجيال وابو ريحه خايسه واعوذ بالله منه ويبعدنا الله عنه*  
> *ترى اني خيتو من النساء الي ما اطيقه والمكان الي هو فيه ابغى من الله اطلع منه باسرع وقت ممكن*  
> ...



*اي ام الحلوين كلامج عدل بس هذا الاكيد عند النساء اللي يحبوه ,,*

*مشكورة عالمرور الطيب ,,لاعدمتج,,*

----------


## مــلاك صــفوى

تسلمي شذى على الموضوع

طبعاً مايحتاج اقول واتكلم عن مكانت القدو عند الصفوانيين

الكل يدري انه مثل الهوى اللي يتفسووه

اني جربته مره حسيت اني باموت يوقف في البلعوم

ماينبلع ههههههههههههه

تعودت على ريحته من كثر مايشربوووووه

خخخخخخخخخخ

الله لايحرمنا منش يالغالية شذى ويالغالي ((القدوووو))

هههههههههههههه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الغالي مرورج اختي ملاك ولاعدمت تواجدج بصفحتي ...*

----------


## عشق الزهراء

مشكورة شذى الزهراء 
تقبلي مروري المتواضع

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورة اختي عالمرور الطيب ...لاعدمتج ,..*

----------


## علي pt

القدو وماادرك ما القدو

هي الأداة التي كانت تستخدم للتدخين وكان القدو مستخدما من قبل الرجال والنساء لكنه الأن مقتصرا على النساء الكبيرات في السن وبعض الصغيرات , والقدو يعتبر من التراث المتوارث الموجود في منطقة القطيف
 ومن اشهر أنواعه البحريني... ثم العراقي..... ثم الصفواني .

وهذا هو تركيب القدو : 
أولا 
الدبه

وهي القاعدة بالنسبة للقدو وهو مصنوع من الطين وهي قابلة للكسر يوضع بها الماء لإكمال عملية تدخين القدو ويبلغ سعره حاليا حوالي 30 ريال .

ثانيا :
البكار : 

وهي العصا التي توصل بين الدبة وبقية القدو , وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش طوله حوالي 65 سم ويصنع يدويا في القطيف والبحرين والعراق ويبلغ سعره حوالي 25 ريالا .

ثالثا :
الرأس :

وهو مصنوع من الطين والحديد , وظيفته حمل التتن والجمر ويوضع فوق البكار طوله حوالي 14 سم ويصنع أيضا يدويا في القطيف والبحرين , يبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال .

الرابع :
البادكير : 

وهي مصنوعة من الألمنيوم , وظيفته المحافظة على حرارة الرأس وعدم فقدانه للحرارة يبلغ طوله حوالي 12 سم ويصنع في البحرين و البصرة في العراق , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال .

الخامس :
الوقل :

وهي مصنوعة من الحجر أو الفحم , توضع داخل الرأس لكي يمنع نزول الفحم والتتن من الرأس إلى البكار ويفضل أن تكون من الحجر أو الطين وتكون بحجم حبة الفستق الكبيرة .

سادسا 
القلم :

وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش أو الشريط اللا صق , وظيفته يوصل بين الدبة والمستخدم للقدو ويبلغ طوله حوالي متر تقريبا ويفضل الصناعة البحرينية للقلم لجودته والعراقي لمتانة صنعه وشهرته , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 5 ريال . ام المخرز له سعر خاص يتروح ما بين 35-50

سابعا : 
التتن :

وهو النبات المستخدم في القدو يعطي القدو طعمه ورائحته ويزرع في عمان والبحرين والهند والبصرة ويوجد أنواع منها الحار والبارد والهندي ويبلغ سعره حوالي 60 -550-50-45


ريال للكيلو الواحد


وللقدو فوائد جمه من ظمنها


 تجميع العجايز والشابات  في مكان واحد والكركره الجماعيه  وتفريغ ما في الرئتين من هم وغم 
 والتسليه من حش في فلانه وعلانه 


 **************************

----------


## ورده محمديه

:deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 

والله خوش فوائد 
 :deh:  :deh:  :deh:  :deh: 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## روحانيات

ههههههههههههه

حلوووووووووه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

 
يعطيك الله الف عافيه 

وما ننحرم من جديدك ^_^

----------


## علي pt

وردة محمدية
روحانيات
شكرا لكرم تواجدكم
ودمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ههههههههههههه
خوش فوائد
يسلموووووو اخي الكريم علي
على الموضوع المميز
موفق لكل خير

----------


## علي pt

أختي دمعة ..
مو خوش فوائد تقومين تشربين قدو ~
مشكورين على المرور العطر ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*ههههههههه*
*اسمعت بتركيب القدو من مثل البكار والوقل والقلم وغيره* 
*بس ما اسمعت بفوائد القدو  هههه*

*تسلم اخوي علي*

----------


## looovely

> وللقدو فوائد جمه من ظمنها 
> 
> تجميع العجايز والشابات في مكان واحد والكركره الجماعيه وتفريغ ما في الرئتين من هم وغم 
> والتسليه من حش في فلانه وعلانه  
> 
> 
> **************************



 
  ههههههههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي
 عجبتني,,حش في فلانة وعلانة :bigsmile: ,,وهذا الي صاير صحيح
 بس ما توقع فوائد :weird: ,,ضرب حش في حش فلانة اطلقت
 وعلاتانه هاوشت زوجها,,مسوين الناس كوسا وفليفة محشي من كثر الهدره :wacko: ,,بس موووووووضوع قمة في الروعة
 ذكرني بأمي العوده الله يرحمها ,,يالله باروح أبكر القدو 
وعلق على الفحمه,,كل لابد التتن منقع  :wink: ,,صرت أعظم من النسوان هداره :embarrest: ,,ههههههههههههه 
 تقبل مروري وتحياتي,,looovely

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اي والله القدو وما ادراك ما القدو
بالقدوا تحلوا الجلسات وتتجمل الاماكن
وأزيدكم من الشعر بيت إن المكان الي يقروا فيه
مصيبة الامام الحسين ومافيه قدو ما حد يروح اليه
وهذا صاير عندا في المجتمع ..
بس جد الي أستغربه عند النسوان أنهم
كيف يعرفون بمجرد الشرب 
إن هذا حار وهذا بارد وهذا حلو وهذا ما ادري ايش
جد أستغرب منهم هذا الشي
ونفسي أعرف كيف يقدرون يعرفون بمجرد شفطة منه
أو على قولتهم مزة   هع هع هع
وعاد على الريحه الي تخلي الواحد يفطس منها
وتلزق في الملابس 
وإذا مشوا في مكان الكل يعرف ان هذا الشخص يشرب قدو ..
الله يكفينا هالريحه الي تفطس ..
يعطيك العافيه اخوي على القدو
اوووووو
أقصد الطرح الي يطلع منه ريحة القدو ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*وش قالو قالو قدو*

*كح كح كح وييييييييييي عللقدو حتي اهنا ملحقنا*

*نبي نقتك منه مو اني تري ماشرب امي تشرب وي متي بس نفتك منه الله يغربله*

*اي والله فوائده يسكتوو اذا فيهم هدرة وتحلي قعدتهم*

*شكرا عللطرح*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورين جميعا على المرور ..*

*لا عدمناكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*

----------


## ابو طيف

الله يرحم الم قبل اتشوف الحرم


ايام القرايه يشربون القدو 



والرجال يشربون النارجيله  



اللهيرحم جدي احمد ادكره اوهو يشرب النارجيله

----------


## ابو طيف

بس ايم الحين


ما يشربون قدو 



يشربون زقاير



او تعمير لرجال

----------


## علي pt

*مشكور أخوي أبو طيف على المرور ..*

*لاعدمنا تواصلكم ،،*

----------


## بلسم لجروح

مشكور اخوي على الفائده العظيمة

_تحياتي_

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

الــقــــــدو
@@ القدو وماادرك ما القدو

هي الأداة التي كانت تستخدم للتدخين وكان القدو مستخدما من قبل الرجال والنساء لكنه الأن مقتصرا على النساء الكبيرات في السن وبعض الصغيرات , والقدو يعتبر من التراث المتوارث الموجود في منطقة القطيفومن اشهر أنواعه البحريني... ثم العراقي..... ثم الصفواني.

وهذا هو تركيب القدو: 
أولا 
الدبه

وهي القاعدة بالنسبة للقدو وهو مصنوع من الطين وهي قابلة للكسر يوضع بها الماء لإكمال عملية تدخين القدو ويبلغ سعره حاليا حوالي 30 ريال .

ثانيا :
البكار: 

وهي العصا التي توصل بين الدبة وبقية القدو , وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش طوله حوالي 65 سم ويصنع يدويا في القطيف والبحرين والعراق ويبلغ سعره حوالي 25 ريالا .

ثالثا :
الرأس:

وهو مصنوع من الطين والحديد , وظيفته حمل التتن والجمر ويوضع فوق البكار طوله حوالي 14 سم ويصنع أيضا يدويا في القطيف والبحرين , يبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال .

الرابع :
البادكير : 

وهي مصنوعة من الألمنيوم , وظيفته المحافظة على حرارة الرأس وعدم فقدانه للحرارة يبلغ طوله حوالي 12 سم ويصنع في البحرين و البصرة في العراق , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 3 ريال.

الخامس :
الوقل:

وهي مصنوعة من الحجر أو الفحم , توضع داخل الرأس لكي يمنع نزول الفحم والتتن من الرأس إلى البكار ويفضل أن تكون من الحجر أو الطين وتكون بحجم حبة الفستق الكبيرة .

سادسا 
القلم :

وهو مصنوع من الخشب والقماش أو الشريط اللا صق , وظيفته يوصل بين الدبة والمستخدم للقدو ويبلغ طوله حوالي متر تقريبا ويفضل الصناعة البحرينية للقلم لجودته والعراقي لمتانة صنعه وشهرته , ويبلغ سعره حوالي 5 ريال . ام المخرز له سعر خاص يتروح ما بين 35-50

سابعا : 
التتن :

وهو النبات المستخدم في القدو يعطي القدو طعمه ورائحته ويزرع في عمان والبحرين والهند والبصرة ويوجد أنواع منها الحار والبارد والهندي ويبلغ سعره حوالي 60 -550-50-45ريال للكيلو الواحدوللقدو فوائد جمه من ظمنهاتجميع العجايز والشاباتفي مكان واحد والكركره الجماعيهوتفريغ ما في الرئتين من هم وغموالتسليه من حش في فلانه وعلانه

----------


## المتحير

ههه قدو ليش كيف نسويه قديم خلاص هههه

يسلمو 

ناس ما يمبوه يمبو تطورات

----------


## سارة خاتون

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تسلمي اختي*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

شكرا على المشاركة معي 
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

ههههههههه القدو العطر المركز
تسلمي على الموضوع.

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

حياك الله

----------


## sweetsoul

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اني شفت الموضوع وقمت اضحك ويوم دخلت وشفت الفوائد مت من الضحك :deh:  
يسلموووووووووووووو على الموضوع اريام 
تحياتي sweet soul

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*القدو شئ تراثي*
*انا اوقات ادخنه لكن حار يخليني اكح* 
*( على حسب المزاج )*
*بس الشئ الي مو زين فيه وهو ان الحريم لو في السفر مجرد مايوقف الباص وينك يالي بتجمر لينا وعاد في هاللحظة يصير زين ومطيع عندهم ولو مايرضى عاد شوف الي يصير له*

*دمتو بود*

----------


## علي pt

*مشكورين على المرور العطر*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

هذا حلاته في القدو جمعت النسوان الى الصبح 
وهدرة وقرقرة في فلانه وعلانة 
والمشكلة مش بس النسوان  حتى الرجال 
الحمد الله حتى لا قولوا القدوم الى النسوان 
ودليل حتى مسلسلات القديمة الرجال اللي يشربون القدو 
خخخخخخخخخ
مشكورين على الزيارة والمشاركة معي
ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## نور الورد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  ررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## زهرة القلوب

ههههههههههههههههه

يسلمو خيتو على الموضوع

----------


## فضايل القطيف

بلا حش بالقدو تراني اشربه بس لاني حامل تركته وماادري ارجع له والا لا لاني اتوحم ضده

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم أختنا شذى الزهراء* 
*الله لو تتصوري يوم كامل ما فيه عندش راس و لا حولش أحد يسلفش حتى لو ورقة تتن انشان ويش بتسوي من نايبه !* 
*بتقعدي اتقولي مثل ديك اللي اتصفع و اتلطم و هي تقول ليه:* 
*آه لو عندي صديقة *** انشان تنطيني اوريقة* 
*أما أنا اهنيه حتى لو ما أشرب قدو دائما متطمن على حالي لو شربته يوم ما فيه مشكله لأنهم يزرعوه عندنا في النخيل اهنيه في الإمارات* 
*و إذا انكسر القدو بعد لا مشكلة اندل مصنعه في البحرين و عندي صورتهم و عنوانهم*  
*و الله يرحمك يالسيد نسيبنا أروح له دكانه في باب الشمال عد دكان بن نور الله يرحمهم جميع و أجيب ليي بكار و قلم من صنع و تلميع و تجهيز ايده* 
*و الحق ينقال مثل ما قالت أختنا أريام الدلوعة فيه فوايد وايد ... شيه شم مره ايعورني بطني واشرب ماه و اصحي* 
*اتطيبي أول باول ياسبحان الله اتصيري شنش شادبه* 
*أشوف أدور ليكم صورة مصنعه انشان انتوا بعد تحتاجوه لو شي:* 
** 
*تراه في البحرين على عشر ربيات عصمليه لا يغلبوكم!* 
*و ما ايجيكم شر و لا وجع بطن فمان الله*

----------


## لجين الجزيرة

عن نفسي القدو وجوده مطلوب لان اغلب الاهل يشربوه وحبيته بصراحه وماتحلى سوالف الحريم الا بوجوده

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم ووفقكم
وفي ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلموون ع مروركم هنآ 
توآجد اعتز فيه
لآعدم منكم يآرب
ودي*

----------


## سيدة زمانها

*الله لا يرجعه بيتنا أمي تركته بس إذا صارت مناسبه تسويه إلى النسوان(من واجب الضيافه)ههههه
وأني شبعت من ريحته حتى قلت بس من يوم أني في بطن أمي بس اللحين ما أطيق ريحته 
**ما أنصح أحد يجربه ولا يقعد مع مدخنين لان الجالس أكثر ضرر من المدخن
وكم واحد مات بسبة التدخين (الله يرحم جدي برحمته الواسعه)
ويا حلاته من تراث بس من دون شربه ههههههههه 
 تقبلوا مشاركتي عضوه جديده
*

----------

